# Type of Bill TOB



## lboomer (Oct 22, 2014)

Good afternoon.  We're trying to determine the TOB for a new facility.  It is a free standing emergency room.  I appreciate any help.  Thank you.


----------



## mtmmam4 (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.bcbsil.com/labor/pdf/code_manual/bill_types.pdf has a list of types of bill. 78X is for a licensed free standing emergency medical facility.

However CMS doesn't recognize 78x in the CMS processing manual, chapter 25, section 75.1, FL 4 - Type of Bill.
I hope this is helpful.


----------

